# HELP! Main Stem of Flowering plant broke off!



## LighterLC (Aug 11, 2008)

And I want to know if there is anyway I can get clones from the gigantic stem that broke off. Don't want to get into any details of how it broke, but where the plant first breaks off into two stems, one of the stems broke clean off. The plant is two weeks into flowering and I want to see if there is anyway I can salvage some clones from it. The stem broke off around two hours ago. Any info to help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 11, 2008)

ya you can clone it, just do some reading. heres a link that will explain how to do it. good luck

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=18056#post18056


----------

